# Fedor wants a tune up



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

http://www.mmamania.com/2010/11/18/1821880/vadim-finkelchtein-m-1-seeking-tune-up-fight-prior-to-emelianenko-vs



> "We are also looking for one fight before we'd like the rematch with Werdum. However, the rematch is extremely important for us; Fedor should have a chance to avenge his loss."
> 
> Co-owner and President of M-1 Global Vadim Finkelchtein is already planning a rematch between Fedor Emelianenko and Fabricio Werdum -- just as soon as "The Last Emperor" gets some work in against another opponent to stay fresh. This comes after Werdum revealed plans of a possible overseas fight prior to his Strikeforce return and if everything goes according to plan, a rematch could materialize at some point in mid-2011. Of course this is MMA, and nothing ever goes according to plan. Time will tell, but in the meantime, who's a good candidate for Emelianenko's next fight following his stunning submission loss back in June? (It won't be Overeem, says this observer.)


What the hell dude? Isnt this guy supposed to be the best fighter on the planet? Shouldnt he be in a big hurry to get his rematch against Werdum and prove that there first fight was a fluke? This is getting ridiculous.


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

Stay fresh?????????? My opinion of Fedor just went even lower


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

So, Werdum won't fight Fedor now cause of a fight oversea, and Overeem said he won't fight Fedor right now as well, so he's taking on someone else to stay fresh and not be in wait for Werdum or Overeem.

I could be wrong with the above, as I haven't beeing paying too much attention to this subject, but the last I remember Fedor called out Overeem and Overeem was busy, and now Werdum is busy, so Fedor needs a fight so he'll fight someone else to stay fresh and waits for one of them to have an open spot to fight.

If that's the case, it makes sense.


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

M.C said:


> So, Werdum won't fight Fedor now cause of a fight oversea, and Overeem said he won't fight Fedor right now as well, so he's taking on someone else to stay fresh and not be in wait for Werdum or Overeem.
> 
> I could be wrong with the above, as I haven't beeing paying too much attention to this subject, but the last I remember Fedor called out Overeem and Overeem was busy, and now Werdum is busy, so Fedor needs a fight so he'll fight someone else to stay fresh and waits for one of them to have an open spot to fight.
> 
> If that's the case, it makes sense.


He started calling Overeem out a couple of days after Overeem committed to the K1 GP. Im not exactly sure what the deal with Werdum is. I know the last actual fighter that Fedor and M1 have shown real interest in fighting that is available since Fedor lost to Werdum was Bigfoot Silva. And on another note, why the hell is he going to go overseas? Why not fight another strikefore HW? Why go to Japan and fight a can? He could take a fight with Barnett, Del Rosario (call him a prospect if you like, the dude is a hell of a lot better then Brett Rogers), Cormier, Sefo, Lavar Johnson, or even Mike Kyle (he does fight at HW sometimes)? The answer is that all of these dudes have something about them that makes them dangerous and Fedor would much rather fight a can in Japan. Truly sad.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

I believe Werdum said he wanted to fight oversea before he fights a rematch with Fedor, that's why Fedor vs. Werdum isn't taking place.

Both Werdum and Overeem are busy, so he doesn't want to wait around, wants to get a fight going. I don't see the problem.


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

Im just pissed that its looking like he is going to take a fight with some can in Japan. I dont like when top guys fight chumps. I havent been crazy about Mousasi's competition level lately either. In his last five fights he has only fought one actual contender and four cans.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

I don't understand, where does it say Fedor is fighting oversea? Werdum is the one that's fighting oversea, not Fedor. 

"Fedor is ducking!!!". Yeah, cause a professional fighter who has done this for a decade and who has fought many top contenders, most of whom were much larger than he is, is ducking someone.

It's really, really sad to see how MMA fans are turning into football fans, boxing fans, baseball fans, where the minds and opinons flip within a few interviews with no actual fact or reason to do so, simply because some management team isn't working how all the fans wants to work, now a fighter who is regarded as one of the greatest of all time is "ducking" competition and is only wanting to fight cans.

It is really sad.


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

Ive been pretty steady with my Fedor outlook.....too much stuff seems to pop up with him....If he fights a legit fighter then thats cool


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

M.C said:


> I don't understand, where does it say Fedor is fighting oversea? Werdum is the one that's fighting oversea, not Fedor.
> 
> "Fedor is ducking!!!". Yeah, cause a professional fighter who has done this for a decade and who has fought many top contenders, most of whom were much larger than he is, is ducking someone.
> 
> ...


It hasnt been just a couple of interviews. Fedor didnt sign with the UFC for whatever reason. Fine, im sure he had good cause for that. His first fight in Strikeforce is against Brett Rogers. OK, Rogers beat a somewhat credible Arlovski. Instead of fighting Overeem for the title, he takes on Werdum. Werdum wasnt really considered top ten until he beat Fedor. On paper that was a gimme fight for Fedor. After that, Fedor starts "calling out" Overeem after it is well known that Overeem has committed to K1 for the next little while. And now this. Since when does the number one fighter in the world need a tune up?


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Fedor didn't sign with the UFC the same way there are hundreds of fighters out there who hasn't signed with the UFC. The UFC did not meet Fedor/his managers demands, thus the deal was not made.

His first fight in Strikeforce was against an undefeatd fighter who just knocked out a top 5 ranked Arlovski in 13 seconds. People seem to forget that when this took place and when Fedor beat him, Arlovski was top 2-5, depending on the ranking site.

I cannot recall why he fought Werdum, but Werdum was a top 10 ranked fighter who CLEARLY is a dangerous opponent. Fedor fought someone who was top 10 and that was good enough to beat him, how is that ducking in any way shape or form? Oh, and yes, he was a top 10 before he fought Fedor. He went from top 10 to top 5 in quite a few ranking lists after he beat Fedor.

Now, Werdum and Overeem are both locked somewhere, and Fedor doesn't want to sit around waiting for them, he wants to fight.

It's quite easy to understand.


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

M.C said:


> Fedor didn't sign with the UFC the same way there are hundreds of fighters out there who hasn't signed with the UFC. The UFC did not meet Fedor/his managers demands, thus the deal was not made.
> 
> His first fight in Strikeforce was against an undefeatd fighter who just knocked out a top 5 ranked Arlovski in 13 seconds. People seem to forget that when this took place and when Fedor beat him, Arlovski was top 2-5, depending on the ranking site.
> 
> ...


Arlovski was coming off a first round KO loss when Rogers beat him. Go back and watch Werdums fights against Nog and Arlovski and tell that you honestly believe that wasnt meant to be a gimme fight for Fedor. All Werdum could do in those fights was lay on his back and pray that they jumped into his guard. He had also recently been shit canned in the first round by JDS. Werdums stand up is garbage and his takedowns are weak, no one really believed hat Werdum had a chance in hell, thats why Fedor took that fight instead of fighting Overeem. Fedor is sketchy as hell and wants to pad his record instead of fighting an actual decent hw in strikeforce right now. Why doesnt he fight Barnett now? Barnett is in Strikeforce and this fight was supposed to happen before. Ok, Werdum and Overeem are busy (although Fedor didnt start actually trying to get a fight until they both became bust), so fight the next best guy in Barnett. If he really is the best then that is what he should do.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Arlovski was coming off a first round KO loss to Fedor, many of which thought Arlovski was doing a good job against before the KO. Arlovski was ranked top 5 after the Fedor fight on most websites, and was the HEAVY favorite going into the Rogers fight. 

Werdum has ALWAYS been a threat at HW, what sport have you been watching? He was 1 fight away from a title shot in the UFC before he lost to JDS. He's beaten - Fedor, Vera, Gonzaga (twice), Mike Kyle, Antonio Silva, Overeem, Aleksander Emelianenko. How the hell is Werdum not a threat or not a good fight for top fighters? You're not even making any sense and you're failing extremely hard here.

As for Barnett, was Fedor's fight announced yet? No, it wasn't, for all we know it could be Barnett. At the end of the day, we don't know ANYTHING that goes on in the back, except what we are presented with. What we're presented with is exactly what I've pointed out, what YOU are presenting is speculation and opinions, that have aboslutely 0 fact/reasoning behind them.

What we have been told to be true.

1. Fedor doesn't sign with UFC cause of contract issues (happens all the time in sports)

2. Fedor fights undefeated fighter who just beat a top 5 in 13 seconds.

3. Fedor fights a top 10 who has multiple solid, dangerous opponents on his resume.

4. While contracts are being thought up, Overeem sings into K1 and Werdum openly said not long after the first fight that he wants to fight someone oversea before fighting in a rematch.

5. Fedor wants to fight someone and doesn't want to wait around while Overeem and Werdum are busy.

What you and others are saying:

1. Fedor is ducking the ufc cause, iono, I don't have any real reason to say this.
2. Rogers beat a bum, even though he was ranked top 5-7 when he fought Fedor and just beat a top 5 in 13 seconds at the time.
3. Werdum sucksss, even though he has many top ranked guys on his rusume and beat most of them.
4. Fedor is ducking fighters! even though, you know, he's never done that before. Ever.
5. Fedor is still ducking!

You are debating facts/what we are told is going on, to what you THINK might be going on in the background of something that you have aboslutely no idea about.


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

M.C said:


> Arlovski was coming off a first round KO loss to Fedor, many of which thought Arlovski was doing a good job against before the KO. Arlovski was ranked top 5 after the Fedor fight on most websites, and was the HEAVY favorite going into the Rogers fight.
> 
> Werdum has ALWAYS been a threat at HW, what sport have you been watching? He was 1 fight away from a title shot in the UFC before he lost to JDS. He's beaten - Fedor, Vera, Gonzaga (twice), Mike Kyle, Antonio Silva, Overeem, Aleksander Emelianenko. How the hell is Werdum not a threat or not a good fight for top fighters? You're not even making any sense and you're failing extremely hard here.
> 
> ...


All of this is debatable except for the fact that I dislike Fedor. That sir, you cannot prove wrong.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

That's exactly the argument and debate that most people use when in discussion with Fedor these days.

The hate of his management and the interviews and these things have destroyed people's opinions of him has a fighter and as a person. The fact is, he's never ducked anyone, he's only been humble, in his last 4 fights he's fought two top 10 guys and two top 5 guys. That's as impressive as you can get when you consider most top guys are in the UFC. He's fighting the very best guys outside of the UFC, which is the opions he has. 

To fight the other top guys he needs to be in the UFC. He's not in the UFC becuase of contract isuses, nothing more nothing less.

It's hard to debate blind hatred. Debating Fedor is like religion now, you can present as many facts/evidence/proof/logic/reason, but it doesn't matter when someone blindly hates the person/his team, they will always refute it even if it doens't make any sense or have any logic or fact behind it.


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

M.C said:


> That's exactly the argument and debate that most people use when in discussion with Fedor these days.
> 
> The hate of his management and the interviews and these things have destroyed people's opinions of him has a fighter and as a person. The fact is, he's never ducked anyone, he's only been humble, in his last 4 fights he's fought two top 10 guys and two top 5 guys. That's as impressive as you can get when you consider most top guys are in the UFC. He's fighting the very best guys outside of the UFC, which is the opions he has.
> 
> ...


I think a bigger issue then pure Fedor hate is a lack of a unified set of rankings in mma. I dont think Brett Rogers was ever top ten, some people diagree, thats not really the point though. Its a lot harder to gauge the quality of someones wins and opposition when so many people have different opinions on who fits where in the heirarchy of there weight class.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Rankings are just opinion, but you can generally look at the rankings as a whole and if most of them have a fighter ranked top 5/10, most fans do agree with it. Like Sokky, when he fought Machida he was top 5. He was considered a monster, but then he lost his ranking a few fights later. That's still to this day considered a solid, good win for Machida, and a good part of his record, cause he beat a top 5 at the time.

You can only go by how they are ranked at the time, most people had Roger pretty highly ranked after the Arlovski KO, most websites had him between 5 and 7. Arlovski himelf was ranked top 5 when Rogers beat him.

You are right that rankings are only opinion, no such thing as a real ranking system, but most people know/believe that both Arlovski and Rogers at the time were highly ranked. They aren't now, but that's now, not then.

At that point in time, Fedor was fighting the top ranked guys outside of the UFC, the very best he could fight at that given time.


----------



## Squirrelfighter (Oct 28, 2009)

I'm not sure what world Fedor and his people are living in.

Overeem publically commmits to the K1 GP, Fedor calls him out. 

Werdum says he wants a fight overseas before fighting Fedor again. Fedor and his people act butthurt.

Fedor and his people act like its a mortal sin to refuse a fight him and want to do something else, as though Fedor is worth a damn anymore. 

Now he want's a "tune up" and he expects Silva to be a tune up? Silva's not the best, but the Fedor mystique is gone and its obvious now that he's getting old. Silva is far, far, from a tune up.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

So Sad.. I am sure Fedor will regret all this when he is old and think's about the past.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

M.C said:


> I believe Werdum said he wanted to fight oversea before he fights a rematch with Fedor, that's why Fedor vs. Werdum isn't taking place.
> 
> Both Werdum and Overeem are busy, so he doesn't want to wait around, wants to get a fight going. I don't see the problem.


I hardly call that being busy, most SF fighters who have taken fights overseas have been against low-mid level guys at best, and they usually take a fight a month or two after.

Even Overeem himself is expected to be available after January. 

Sounds like an excuse to me.

EDIT: Reviewing the thread, the attempts to justify the sham that was the Bum Rogers fight makes me vomit a bit in my mouth.




M.C said:


> Rankings are just opinion, but you can generally look at the rankings as a whole and if most of them have a fighter ranked top 5/10, most fans do agree with it. Like Sokky, when he fought Machida he was top 5. He was considered a monster, but then he lost his ranking a few fights later. *That's still to this day considered a solid, good win for Machida, and a good part of his record, cause he beat a top 5 at the time.*
> 
> You can only go by how they are ranked at the time, most people had Roger pretty highly ranked after the Arlovski KO, most websites had him between 5 and 7. Arlovski himelf was ranked top 5 when Rogers beat him.
> 
> ...


Horse shit. The only thing that means is that MMA media and fans hype fighters to hell without them proving themselves. All that means is that he thoroughly and embarrassingly exposed, and that Machida didn't nothing but beat a glorified tomato can.

Much like Fedor beating Bum Rogers.


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

M.C said:


> It's really, really sad to see how MMA fans are turning into football fans, boxing fans, baseball fans, where the minds and opinons flip within a few interviews with no actual fact or reason to do so, simply because some management team isn't working how all the fans wants to work, now a fighter who is regarded as one of the greatest of all time is "ducking" competition and is only wanting to fight cans.
> 
> It is really sad.


It's because of that:



M.C said:


> Debating Fedor is like religion now, you can present as many facts/evidence/proof/logic/reason, but it doesn't matter when someone blindly hates the person/his team, they will always refute it even if it doens't make any sense or have any logic or fact behind it.


And it's not only Fedor, it's MMA-Fighters in general. Lots of people are debating emotionally, because they watch MMA in first place purely out of (lurid) entertainment reasons and not out of interest in martial arts.


----------



## Ares Caesar (Aug 13, 2008)

M.C said:


> Arlovski was coming off a first round KO loss to Fedor, many of which thought Arlovski was doing a good job against before the KO. Arlovski was ranked top 5 after the Fedor fight on most websites, and was the HEAVY favorite going into the Rogers fight.
> 
> Werdum has ALWAYS been a threat at HW, what sport have you been watching? He was 1 fight away from a title shot in the UFC before he lost to JDS. He's beaten - Fedor, Vera, Gonzaga (twice), Mike Kyle, Antonio Silva, Overeem, Aleksander Emelianenko. How the hell is Werdum not a threat or not a good fight for top fighters? You're not even making any sense and you're failing extremely hard here.
> 
> ...


Thank god for someone making an intelligent post on this issue.

I've gotten to the point where it seems worthless to even make such posts because the people who clearly cant see what you've posted and agree with it, arent ever going to "get it." 

Hopefully you'll have better luck getting through to some of the detractors. 

Nothing more needs to really be said beyond what you've posted here and in your previous posts. Thanks for taking the time to do so.

+repped


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Ares Caesar said:


> Thank god for someone making an intelligent post on this issue.
> 
> I've gotten to the point where it seems worthless to even make such posts because the people who clearly cant see what you've posted and agree with it, arent ever going to "get it."
> 
> ...


There is no luck with a few posters on here, they are simply anti-Fedor anti-anythingnotufc, and you cannot get through to their thick skulls.

Rarely will you ever get common sense and logic through to these people. Not all, mind you, most people on the forum are level headed, but some are far from it on this issue.



Voiceless said:


> It's because of that:
> 
> 
> 
> And it's not only Fedor, it's MMA-Fighters in general. Lots of people are debating emotionally, because they watch MMA in first place purely out of (lurid) entertainment reasons and not out of interest in martial arts.


Sadly, it is true. Logic, reason, facts,etc, all fail horribly when you try to show them to people who hate/are emotional about a fighter. It's no different than trying to tell someone who has 100% faith in the bible that talking snakes, magical trees, and Jewish zombies don't actually exist.


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

M.C said:


> There is no luck with a few posters on here, they are simply anti-Fedor anti-anythingnotufc, and you cannot get through to their thick skulls.
> 
> Rarely will you ever get common sense and logic through to these people. Not all, mind you, most people on the forum are level headed, but some are far from it on this issue.
> 
> ...


I think all this hate is stemming from the fact that he didn't sign with the UFC! I remember a few years back when Randy won the UFC HW championship and people wanted to see him fight Fedor. Instead of signing with the UFC and fighting Randy, Fedor signs with M-1 and fights Hong Man Choi! A lot of people were not happy with that decision (myself included). 

I think its the same thing here. People want to see Fedor fight guys like Cain, JDS, Lesnar, and Carwin. Of course I'd like to see that but I don't mind seeing Fedor fight the likes of Werdum, Overeem, and Barnett (when clean).


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah, if he wants a tune-up they should feed him Bobby Lashley. Another name is Josh Barnett. True that alot of people want to see him fight in the UFC but his management is so retarded and he just doesn't care!:thumbsdown:


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

How can anyone say SF has comparible HWs when they all refuse to fight each other and 2 of whom love to fight cans in Japan? I don't get it. What a laughing stock.


----------



## UFC on VHS (Dec 16, 2008)

**** Fedor.

That's right I said it.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well since Bigfoot probably won't be fighting this next card, just have him fight Fedor next event. Fedor wants a tune-up and Bigfoot wants a big name opponent. This way both fighters get what they want!:thumb02:


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

kantowrestler said:


> Well since Bigfoot probably won't be fighting this next card, just have him fight Fedor next event. Fedor wants a tune-up and Bigfoot wants a big name opponent. This way both fighters get what they want!:thumb02:


I agree with this. This is the most logical fight.

But SF and Fedor won't find a way to make it happen.


----------



## UFC on VHS (Dec 16, 2008)

jonnyg4508 said:


> I agree with this. This is the most logical fight.
> 
> But M-1 and Fedor won't find a way to make it happen.


Fixed.

I wish people would just stop caring about Fedor the dude fights like once every year if that and even when he does he dosn't fight the best.

Tim Sylvia - Do I really need to say much? KO'd by Mercer lmao was more impressive then Fedor's win.

Andrei Arvloski - Once a great fighter but now seems to suffer from Cro Cop syndrome. In other words he's shot.

Brett Rogers - heavy hands but nothing more then a Strikeforce version of Pat Barry also MANHANDLED by Overeem the Champ that Fedor does not want to fight, oh wait he seems to want the fight when it is impossible due to contracts (K-1)

Fabricio Werdum - only top fighter Fedor has took on recently and surprise he lost. If Fedor did exactly what he did against Frank Mir or Nog he would have lost the same way.

Now he wants a tune up fight? What the hell do they call those fights? Legendary battles? You can't take anything away from Fedor's Pride accomplishments nor can you discredit Nog or Cro Cop but cmon! This is fuckin crazy.

I used to be a fan of Fedor but now I despise him more then anyone in MMA even more then Anderson Silva at least Silva will man up and fight someone like Chael Sonnen. Fedor is not the best fighter in the world, he's not the number 1 HW in the world. IMO he could be top 5 but does no longer deserve to be ranked as one.


----------



## VincePierce (Oct 10, 2010)

this should be the tune up


----------



## VincePierce (Oct 10, 2010)

UFC on VHS said:


> Fixed.
> 
> I wish people would just stop caring about Fedor the dude fights like once every year if that and even when he does he dosn't fight the best.
> 
> ...


i do think this is a polemic though. whats truly missing is impartial coherent evaluation.

who was the last heavyweight to beat 4 top 10 indy ranked fighters in a row? lesnars managed 3. cains on 2. overeem is on 1. 

as for overall fights fedor did 31-1(? fluff loss) before werdum. weve never seen him ko'd and hes only been subbed when he dived into the guard by an ATG BJJ expert. 

cain is unproven and both brock and overeem have lost by running away from punches ffs. 

the hype and the hate both get ridiculous at times.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

I laugh at SF when they thought they hit gold with the Fedor signing. Not only has a loss made him lose some luster, he fights for them like once a year. They can't be entirely thrilled anymore. 

Plus they get to deal with M-1.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well at the time it seemed like a good deal. They got to exchange fighters with M-1 which at the time included some good name fighters in Europe. Since then however, M-1 has decided to be a big load of red tape, Mousasi left M-1 and now has his own contract with Strikeforce, and Fedor lost and alot of his value went with it!


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

...With all of the jerking around M-1 has done wasting Fedor's valuable time over the last 3 years, it's only fair he does get a tune up fight. Cage rust can be a factor especially with Fedor's fighting career winding down. I don't see a downside at all. At this point, just seeing Fedor fight is a treat. The dude is the most epic MMA HW in history. If he was a douche, I could understand him losing clout with the fans but it's his garbage management that's making the bad calls. All of the impatience and speculation is understandable but the critics and haters will be silenced when he returns with a classic Fedor type of ass-whoppin'...


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

M.C said:


> I don't understand, where does it say Fedor is fighting oversea? Werdum is the one that's fighting oversea, not Fedor.
> 
> "Fedor is ducking!!!". Yeah, cause a professional fighter who has done this for a decade and who has fought many top contenders, most of whom were much larger than he is, is ducking someone.
> 
> ...


Seriously.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

M.C said:


> I don't understand, where does it say Fedor is fighting oversea? Werdum is the one that's fighting oversea, not Fedor.
> 
> "Fedor is ducking!!!". Yeah, cause a professional fighter who has done this for a decade and who has fought many top contenders, most of whom were much larger than he is, is ducking someone.
> 
> ...


Guess I will try and explain this to you. Fedor is ducking opponents because M1 wants him to, not because he is scared...

You really think all of these missed bouts, contract disputes, calling out busy fighters etc is all coincidence? No, it is M1 trying to make Fedor look big and bad without having to worry about him losing them a crap load of money.

The only reason he fought Werdum was because he wouldn't fight Overeem... Glad it backfired and bitch slapped M1.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

420atalon said:


> Guess I will try and explain this to you. Fedor is ducking opponents because M1 wants him to, not because he is scared...
> 
> You really think all of these missed bouts, contract disputes, calling out busy fighters etc is all coincidence? No, it is M1 trying to make Fedor look big and bad without having to worry about him losing them a crap load of money.
> 
> The only reason he fought Werdum was because he wouldn't fight Overeem... Glad it backfired and bitch slapped M1.


At what point are you going to put some blame on Fedor? Is M-1 full of garbage? Yea. But you are as good as the people you surround yourself with.

If Fedor was his own man, and loved to compete, he would realize how crap his management is and would break away and fight who he wants. But since Fedor just goes along with it, how can you say he isn't ducking? 

Fedor gets so many excuses. Be your own man for once. My God.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

jonnyg4508 said:


> At what point are you going to put some blame on Fedor? Is M-1 full of garbage? Yea. But you are as good as the people you surround yourself with.
> 
> If Fedor was his own man, and loved to compete, he would realize how crap his management is and would break away and fight who he wants. But since Fedor just goes along with it, how can you say he isn't ducking?
> 
> Fedor gets so many excuses. Be your own man for once. My God.


M1 makes Fedor rich.


----------



## VincePierce (Oct 10, 2010)

420atalon said:


> Fedor makes M1 rich.


fixed that for you


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

420atalon said:


> M1 makes Fedor rich.


But I thought the usual consensus was Fedor doesn't care about money as he doesn't live lavishly. His income is more than enough to suit his living.

So why does it matter? If he were to come to the UFC and make a name he would get enough money.

So its either Fedor isn't his own man or he is in it for the money. Take your pick.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I'd say he isn't his own man. But while we are on the subject, where does all that money go besides that one gym that he opened?


----------



## RightCross (Jan 5, 2011)

bigfoot was a good tune-up for Fedor


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

More like an unexpected challenge. A tune-up probably would've been Bobby Lashley. But either way the Last Emperor maybe done!


----------

